# Pickle Soup?



## giggler (Jan 29, 2017)

any body tried this yet?

Dill Pickle Soup | Noble Pig

Looks like mainly Potato Soup with sour pickles chopped up in it.

I scored a big giant jug of sour dill pickle slices from a cator friend.

Thanks, Eric austin tx.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2017)

That looks very interesting Eric! I'd add some diced ham cubes to it myself.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2017)

Hm.  Pickle soup.  Trying to wrap my head around that.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2017)

I haven't made it, but I had it in a Polish restaurant outside Detroit. It was surprisingly good. I really love pickles and I thought it would be too sour, but I really liked it. DH grew up with it and was surprised I had never had it before. Thanks for the reminder - I'm going to make it soon


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 29, 2017)

I had a Polish assistant who gave me a jar of her moms homemade pickle soup, and i tried making it once myself.

Definitely for the pickle lover ( and not anyone else)

Wasn't bad, glad I tried it, not sure Id make it again
( This coming from a guy who drinks the pickle juice after the pickles are gone)


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2017)

I drink the pickle juice as well. It's good for preventing muscle cramps.
One of the kids on my Little League team, my catcher, used to cramp up on hot days a lot, and it really worked. His mom thought I was nuts until she saw it happen.

Of course, not being very bright, the kid went home and drank an entire jar before he puked.

I've never had dill pickle soup, but a Chinese restaurant near me makes a pickle soup. It's more like pickled julienned chinese veggies in chicken broth. I tried it once. Yuk.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 29, 2017)

HMMM, okay
I'd never heard of Pickle Soup before this, but I think our nephew would like this, he's a fiend for pickles anyway he can get them.
I'll forward this on to his Mother.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 29, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> That looks very interesting Eric! I'd add some diced ham cubes to it myself.



UUUHHHH!! With chicharones!!!


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2017)

Another pickle juice drinker here. I wish we could buy it bottled minus the pickles and ready to drink.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2017)

I prefer vodka...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer vodka...



For soup???


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2017)

buckytom said:


> For soup???




For anything!  Hm.  Vodka and pickle juice.  Not sure I'd want that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 30, 2017)

Addie said:


> Another pickle juice drinker here. I wish we could buy it bottled minus the pickles and ready to drink.


Pickle juice drinker, here as well.


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> Pickle juice drinker, here as well.



My problem is I drink all the juice before the pickles are gone.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 30, 2017)

Addie said:


> My problem is I drink all the juice before the pickles are gone.



I kinda alternate so the pickles stay submerged.

I especially do it during the summer months to kind of monitor the pickle brine to make sure the levels are correct , making minor changes until its just right.

I always start with a basic recipe, but tweaking throughout the process is always involved ( or at least thats my excuse for getting to the juice).


----------



## CraigC (Jan 30, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer vodka...



If you think about it, vodka is a pickling juice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 30, 2017)

Addie said:


> Another pickle juice drinker here. I wish we could buy it bottled minus the pickles and ready to drink.



It's pretty easy to make dill pickle brine yourself. There's no law that says you have to put cucumbers in it


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 30, 2017)

I make my pickle soup differently, but I suppose it is the same idea. I believe I have posted recipe here before. One thing I have to say as much ass I like pickle I would not touch this soup if pickles are just cut/diced, yuak. I grate pickle so by the time they are cooked you can barely if at all see them. also one cannot use pickles made with vinegar, brrrrr....


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> I kinda alternate so the pickles stay submerged.
> 
> I especially do it during the summer months to kind of monitor the pickle brine to make sure the levels are correct , making minor changes until its just right.
> 
> I always start with a basic recipe, but tweaking throughout the process is always involved ( or at least thats my excuse for getting to the juice).



We have another drinker of pickle juice folks! Yea!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm amazed by those who drink pickle juice!! 

I'm a salt and vinegar lover but the only time I drank pickle juice, my feet and legs blew up like an elephant!! I never did it again.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 30, 2017)

I love vinegar, I would never consider drinking pickle juice that has vinegar in it. I would only drink pickle juice from garlic dills, no vinegar.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 31, 2017)

I enjoy putting different vinegars on plain potato chips...pickle juice is a good one to sprinkle on and toss your chips in...


----------



## Addie (Jan 31, 2017)

Hail to Pickle Juice. Now there are some vinegars I like also. Apple Cider comes to mind. And I have been known to use it as a dipping agent. But Pickle Juice Rules!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Jul 25, 2017)

Dill Pickle soup is a Polish staple, it is very delicious.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 26, 2017)

hmmm... I guess I might be missing something but, the only pickle item I enjoy is sweet pickle relish for hot dogs...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> hmmm... I guess I might be missing something but, the only pickle item I enjoy is sweet pickle relish for hot dogs...
> 
> Ross


You're definitely missing something  [emoji38] This soup is delicious. I need to remember to make it this fall.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 26, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> You're definitely missing something  [emoji38] This soup is delicious. I need to remember to make it this fall.




As I said, I might be...  I'm just not into pickles...  

Ross


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2017)

On a hot day, there's nothing like Kosher dill pickle juice. I like all kinds of vinegar s...a bubble water with cider or red wine vinegar on a hot day is also great. I use pickling spice in Turkey stock and dill pickle brine in beef stock, and in a whole lot of other things.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> As I said, I might be...  I'm just not into pickles...  [emoji2]
> 
> Ross


Ah. I am a pickle fiend... and a vinegar fiend...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> As I said, I might be...  I'm just not into pickles...
> 
> Ross


That's OK, Ross. You're kind. You're saving all of those pickles for those of us who love 'em.  In this case,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLfmEZYdtrY



May I present for your admiration (but no taste) of Batch One 2017
~~Cheryl, could you please rotate the photo? I'm clueless...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2017)

Here ya go, CG. 



Mmmm....I love pickles, and those look delicious.  Nice view out your window, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks, *cheryl*! I took the photo in our sun room, my pride and joy...when the weather is accommodating.


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> hmmm... I guess I might be missing something but, the only pickle item I enjoy is *sweet pickle relish *for hot dogs...
> Ross



That and/or sauerkraut are the only condiment I put on my hot dogs. 
No ketchup or mustard.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2017)

Addie said:


> That and/or sauerkraut are the only condiment I put on my hot dogs.
> No ketchup or mustard.


And I buy Frank's sauerkraut juice just so I can drink it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 27, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's OK, Ross. You're kind. You're saving all of those pickles for those of us who love 'em.  In this case,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLfmEZYdtr
> 
> May I present for your admiration (but no taste) of Batch One 2017
> ~~Cheryl, could you please rotate the photo? I'm clueless...



.... I. freely give up my rights to pickle soup, that the masses may enjoy theirs...


Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 27, 2017)

Addie said:


> That and/or sauerkraut are the only condiment I put on my hot dogs.
> No ketchup or mustard.




Sweet relish (preferably Vlasic's)  chopped onion and mustard... 

Ross


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Jul 28, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> As I said, I might be...  I'm just not into pickles...
> 
> Ross


If you don't like pickles, don't bother trying it, it is sour, like pickles are.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 28, 2017)

Pierogi Princess said:


> If you don't like pickles, don't bother trying it, it is sour, like pickles are.




Exactly...    

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jul 29, 2017)

When down south on I-95 I like to stop at 7 11 and get a full sour pickle in a pouch. And I love to drink the juice from the pouch.  The 7 11's up north don't carry that flavor only dill or garlic. 

Van Holten's - Products - Sour Tart and Tangy Pickle


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

msmofet said:


> When down south on I-95 I like to stop at 7 11 and get a full sour pickle in a pouch. And I love to drink the juice from the pouch.  The 7 11's up north don't carry that flavor only dill or garlic.
> 
> Van Holten's - Products - Sour Tart and Tangy Pickle
> 
> View attachment 27410



You must be Spike's mythical soul mate. He buys sour pickles in a gallon jug at the supermarket. Then when the pickles are all gone, he drinks the juice. He wishes that they would just sell the juice.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 29, 2017)

Addie said:


> You must be Spike's mythical soul mate. He buys sour pickles in a gallon jug at the supermarket. Then when the pickles are all gone, he drinks the juice. He wishes that they would just sell the juice.



That link I posted sells pickle ice 



Pickle-Ice - Now Available
Simply put, it’s the same brine in our pickles with additional electrolytes added. It’s a refreshing treat on a hot day, and an athletic supplement that helps rehydrate and prevent cramps.

Van Holten's - Products - Pickle-Ice

and pickle brine



Pickleback Real Pickle Brine
Van Holten's pickleback uses real honest pickle brine…the same stuff we've been making for over 100 years using our original recipe. Use it as a shot chaser or a drink mixer either way it's DILL-ICIOUS!

Van Holten's - Products - Pickleback Real Pickle Brine


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

msmofet said:


> That link I posted sells pickle ice
> 
> View attachment 27415
> 
> ...



I printed this out for him. Sometimes I think he would use pickle juice as a topping for an Ice Cream Sundae.


----------

